# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة صفية حسين الرضوان.....

## الفراشة الحمراء

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

﴿ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ﴾


اليوم  الثلاثاء13ذو القعدة 1432 هــ

انتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الحاجة 

صفية حسين الرضوان

ام حسن وحبيب ومنصور خواهر 

(المرحومة من أهالي أم الحمام وسكان بلدة الجش)

نتتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة  إلى أسرة الفقيد

﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى  رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي  ﴾
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ  الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾  الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ  وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ  الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

للفقيد ةالرحمة والمغفرة ولكم الأجر والثواب وطول العمر

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## زهرة الريف

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ساجدة لربها

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )
*

----------

